# SM1 - Synlait Milk



## HelloU (15 May 2018)

Has been on the rise for some time as it comes out from under the skirt of those that it supplies like A2M etc. Has just been added to MSCI small caps (with end of May18 buy deadline for fund addition). 
(Added that for the DT peeps as penance for being less than nice yesterday to some....rhymes with iriot)


----------



## HelloU (24 June 2018)

Pokeno pretty much up and running...................


----------



## aus_trader (27 April 2019)

Synlait Milk Ltd (*SM1*) has a strong partnership with the other major milk producer 
A2 Milk Company Ltd (*A2M*), with exclusive supply rights, see below:






Based in Canterbury, NZ this company has big expansion plans and currently debt funding the construction and upgrade of manufacturing facilities.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2019)

So aus trader,  do you think it is worth looking into? Worth considering buying? I own A2M.


----------



## aus_trader (27 April 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> So aus trader,  do you think it is worth looking into? Worth considering buying? I own A2M.



Knobby22 you are already owning part of SM1. A2M is a 17% shareholder of SM1, here's the info on it:


----------



## frugal.rock (3 February 2021)

Anyone following?
Currently sitting on over 3 year lows....
Chart from inception.


----------



## aus_trader (4 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Anyone following?
> Currently sitting on over 3 year lows....
> Chart from inception.
> 
> View attachment 119504



Been keeping half an eyelid on A2M every now and then and it's had a similar fallout...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Anyone following?
> Currently sitting on over 3 year lows....
> Chart from inception.




and, down, down, now sub $3

_*Synlait Milk Limited  has updated its full year (FY21) guidance*_.  
Board and Management have undertaken a review of the impact of previously disclosed risks affecting Synlait’s performance, and as a result, the company has altered its full year forecast based on:   
 • an expectation of ongoing shipping delays, which will result in the sale of some ingredient products occurring post the FY21 balance date; 
 • achieving lower prices for ingredient products than Synlait would normally expect to achieve relative to prevailing market prices through a combination of sales phasing and volume pressure; and 
 • the adoption of a more conservative approach to year-end inventory volumes and valuation.  

*Synlait now expects to make a net profit after tax loss of between $20 million to $30 million in FY21.  *


----------



## galumay (24 May 2021)

I love the "net profit after tax loss", that goes in the bull**** bingo!

Also, "Synlait does not intend to undertake a capital raising." - code for "the brokers all fell on the floor laughing when we asked if they could get a CR away"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2021)

galumay said:


> I love the "net profit after tax loss", that goes in the bull**** bingo!
> 
> Also, "Synlait does not intend to undertake a capital raising." - code for "the brokers all fell on the floor laughing when we asked if they could get a CR away"



Synlait Milk .... It's going off.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2021)

Is it merely a coincidence that NZ Milk processing company Synlait revealed plans for a big restructure and job cuts five days after it was announced the company would be dropped from the ASX 300, which lists the top 300 most valuable companies on the ASX?

That announcement late last Friday also saw its biggest customer a2Milk dropped from the even more exclusive ASX 50.

Both delistings happen on September 20 and both are for the same reason – the collapse in the share prices of both companies since the Chinese ‘daigou’ sales channel was ended by the Covid-pandemic driven closing of Australia and NZ’s borders to international travel.

Synlait is a major supplier to a2 and the latter’s troubles became Synlait’s headache, with the addition of problems the company was having in its own marketing and rising costs.

In a statement to the NZX and ASX on Wednesday, Synlait said it had informed its staff that a two-week consultation period had begun to assess a potential organisational restructure. The company looks like cutting 15% of staff or around 150 employees.

CEO John Penno said the company had experienced a lot of change in the last year and some parts of the business were now over-resourced, while others were under-resourced.


> “_We need to review and reset the structure of our business to match our current goals to be successful,”_ he said.



The cuts will be looking to save upwards of $NZ12 million a year, most of which will come from the loss of around those jobs in NZ.

Mr Penno said in the statement the business would look to remove “_unhelpful hierarchy_” to better focus the company on its three main divisions: nutritionals, ingredients and liquids.


----------

